# How do you like your eggs in the morning?



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Wondered how people like their eggs cooked for breakfast.

Like mine well done and crispy fried!!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not. I usually have two slices of bread, fruit spread, orange juice and lots of black coffee.

In a hotel I may take a boiled egg.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> Wondered how people like their eggs cooked for breakfast.
> 
> Like mine well done and crispy fried!!


I like mine with a kiss 

( that's from a very old film I saw once on telly)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

scrambled with ketchup cooked into them.


----------



## pierrot (Mar 26, 2012)

Eggs in the morning is a thing I only ever saw in movies.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I like scrambled eggs, with all sorts of good things (tomatoes, mushrooms, green onions) scrambled in. A counterpoint of flavors...the Omelette Fugue (I can't remember its BWV number...)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I never eat eggs at home; only when on the road and then only if it's part of a hotel's buffet breakfast. Then, I would order a western egg white omelette, with onions, mushrooms, peppers, bacon bits and cheese.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I eat eggs almost every morning! Only exception is when I sleep in late and then just have a brunch. And I always scramble it with a bit of butter. Add some salt or Old Bay or whatever and it's mm-mm-good!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Eggs are a weekend thing. Scrambled _just_ to the point where the last teeny-tiny bit of liquid is gone. _My_ scrambled eggs need to be damp. Butter and salt. Mrs. T likes them sunny and runny, for toast.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I never eat eggs. Orange juice and toast are my usual morning items.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

As an old girlfriend once said - unfertilised!! Too much? I'll get my coat.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I never eat eggs. Orange juice and toast are my usual morning items.


I agree although a egg sandwich at lunchtime will do.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Nothing less than Faberge.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like eggs but don't eat many - scrambled are probably my favourite (on toast, on fried bread or as a sandwich filling with bacon), and scrambled eggs also go further due to the adding of milk and butter. I like omelettes as well (especially with mushroom) but I'm useless as making them. The last time I used eggs was with full fat milk, plain flour, seasoning and a little oil to make a large Yorkshire Pudding (see pic. - not mine but the results looked very much like it) - the first time I ever attempted it from separate ingredients. Turned out perfect, even though I say it myself.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't eat eggs in the morning, unless I'm staying at a hotel, when I like them fried with bacon.

But I *like *eggs at breakfast - when I was a child, we had a boiled egg with toast *every morning* except for the occasional weekend bacon & eggs, so I couldn't *not *like them. It's just that I can't be bothered cooking at breakfast.

I have a banana & coffee instead.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Nothing less than Faberge.


Every day another one?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Every day another one?


One has to keep up standards.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I like loose scrambled - salted butter in the pan, chuck in three eggs but don't pop the yolks, wait till the whites are cooked then quickly scramble the yolks in. Yummers.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> I don't eat eggs in the morning, unless I'm staying at a hotel, when I like them fried with bacon.
> 
> But I *like *eggs at breakfast - when I was a child, we had a boiled egg with toast *every morning* except for the occasional weekend bacon & eggs, so I couldn't *not *like them. It's just that I can't be bothered cooking at breakfast.
> 
> I have a banana & coffee instead.


Ooh eggs and bacon. I'll like to fry the bacon off then scramble the eggs in the bacon fat. Very bed for you.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> I like eggs but don't eat many - scrambled are probably my favourite (on toast, on fried bread or as a sandwich filling with bacon), and scrambled eggs also go further due to the adding of milk and butter. I like omelettes as well (especially with mushroom) but I'm useless as making them. The last time I used eggs was with full fat milk, plain flour, seasoning and a little oil to make a large Yorkshire Pudding (see pic. - not mine but the results looked very much like it) - the first time I ever attempted it from separate ingredients. Turned out perfect, even though I say it myself.


Looks really nice!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> One has to keep up standards.


Now I know why there are 6 still missing.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Scrambled or over easy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No eggs at all....poison....


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

eggs scrambled hell the cook messed up the omelette and here ya go...scrambled eggs! lets not forget the chives-ham-'shrooms and other assorted love songs.
ps the best one i always remember are the guys who order them "loosy Goosey" really wet. and have had so dry they send them back and cook more but i think one of the best is a jelly omelette. and a chicken liver omelette....there are good also.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> I like eggs but don't eat many - scrambled are probably my favourite (on toast, on fried bread or as a sandwich filling with bacon), and scrambled eggs also go further due to the adding of milk and butter. I like omelettes as well (especially with mushroom) but I'm useless as making them. The last time I used eggs was with full fat milk, plain flour, seasoning and a little oil to make a large Yorkshire Pudding (see pic. - not mine but the results looked very much like it) - the first time I ever attempted it from separate ingredients. Turned out perfect, even though I say it myself.


next time you want to make the yorkshire use bacon grease and make them in a muffin pan but heat the bacon grease in the pans for like a few mins. then pour the batter in... really nice pop over types. we made these each night as Prime Rib was on the menu each night


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

- Simple scrambled, not dry, with ketchup
- On toast, fried sunny side up or poached (my latest craze)
- Sous vide (not so much any more, too much trouble)
- Hard boiled, peeled and halved still hot, finger food with butter and salt
- Chopped still hot with mayo and mustard into egg salad, on buttered toast
- Devilled (when nobody's watching)
- Poached on English muffin halves with ham or Canadian bacon and drenched with Hollandaise sauce (Benedict, that is)
- Ditto but with sliced turkey topped with tomato and avocado (so-called Western Benedict)
- Sharp cheddar cheese and chopped onion omelet
- My wife's tuna and artichoke quiche (nothing better than that)
- Almost anything else. I love eggs!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

[SUP][/SUP]Fried with bacon, sunny side up. on toast.

But this butchers' son turned vegan 3 weeks ago, so no eggs for me (or bacon) during this experiment. :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Who eats eggs in the morning? I always have either cheerios or old-fashioned oatmeal, followed by strong black coffee.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Scrambled eggs with smoked salmon. Angel food.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Since I'm the breakfast cook and she seldom wants eggs in the morning, I usually make something else for both of us. But I enjoy all the standards - cereals both hot and cold, fruit, pancakes, muffins and of course, eggs either boiled, scrambled or as an omelet. Sometimes I'll have them later in the day when I feel like eggs, which I don't consider to be exclusively breakfast food.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

French toast, bacon, maple syrup. Ah, just the best.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I recently bought a set of those cheap silicone poaching cups, and both the wife and I really enjoy the 6-minute poached eggs in a bowl of noodles or on English muffins. Get the ones with the rings on the bottom so they can stand upright in a half-inch of boiling water. The pan needs a good-sealing lid.

Sheer genius those things.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Who eats eggs in the morning? I always have either cheerios or old-fashioned oatmeal, followed by strong black coffee.


Cheery what whats? What?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Finally made real eggs Benedict this morning. The sauce was two egg yolks, a few drops of Dijon mustard, a generous squeeze of lemon juice, salt, pepper, and a bit of Cayenne pepper powder. Whipped up with an immersion blender and then blended with a half-stick of butter, melted and quite hot. 

Poured over poached eggs and ham (not Canadian bacon) on English muffin halves. If it was as healthy as it was good, I’ll surely have a long life!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

omelette with a lot of fresh onions, ranchero beans and adobo........I put a lot of olive oil on it after it's done.

I would name how many eggs I use, but I'm embarrassed by that rather prodigious number.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I prefer my morning eggs to have been laid, but then again, I am very particular, from my socks to my eggs.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Ham, cheese and potato Omelet. Eggs scrambled well. 

A diner we frequent a couple times a week has an Omelet called The Three Amigos - Diced Ham, crumbled bacon and sliced Sausage with cheese, served with hash browns.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

2 hard boiled chopped eggs and spring onion (white and green parts) with mayo and white pepper. 

Depending on what's in the fridge I sometimes have it with avocado, broccoli with cheese or tomatoes. Today I've had it just on its own.


----------

